
People don't really like unselfish colleagues - frossie
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2010-08/wsu-pdr082010.php
======
jleyank
Rather a strange article for a website frequented by startup folks or
wannabees. I would think the altruistic ones are quite valuable when there's a
small team and a lot's on the line...

